# Labeled as Gold Diamond



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

First one was without flash, this one is with flash....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

How about a picture of the fish in water?








The tail would give away clues wheter it's a spilo or not, and through the plastic bag, it cannot be seen properly...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Jim,
Looks like a Xingu rhom to me.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Hey Jim,
> Looks like a Xingu rhom to me.


 i agree


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Look at the eye. I doubt he has a broken blood vessel.

Only rhoms have eyes as ruby red as that.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Thanks guys. He's a great looking fish. I will take some more pics when I get him in the tank.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it does look like a xingu to me also
dixon


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> Thanks guys. He's a great looking fish. I will take some more pics when I get him in the tank.










dude, i tot he was dead.. lols.. looks like a gold rhom to me.. looks very nice.. even in the plastic...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

xingu rhom it is then


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

umm you mental why you have a hrom in he bag with no water takening pics of him what yoiu do wait till he stopped breathing to take the pics btw looks diamond xingu rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Oct 1 2003, 09:58 PM
> Look at the eye. I doubt he has a broken blood vessel.
> 
> *Only rhoms have eyes as ruby red as that.*


Obviously you have not seen Xenon's eyes after a few snorts to make a categorical statement like that!







Agree S. rhombeus.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey very nice rhom!!!!









even in the bag, very beautiful fish! Love to see more pics, in or out of water!

is there a difference between a gold xingu and a reg xingu?? is there even a gold varient??

Oburi


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > B. Scott Posted on Oct 1 2003, 09:58 PM
> > Look at the eye. I doubt he has a broken blood vessel.
> >
> > *Only rhoms have eyes as ruby red as that.*
> ...


 lol


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice P and agree wih xingu gold


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice grab..


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

LOL is that fish even alive...if it is whats it doing in the bag??


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Really beautiful fish. What size is it ? What size tank are you going to keep it in ?
Ta.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Thanks guys for the comments and the id. I will take pics of him in his tank which is a 75 gallon and the fish is about 7" or so. And yes I'm mental, I take all my pics of my fish in bags. Wait till you see my 13" piraya in a zip-loc bag







. No, really I was just transferring him into the bucket from the bag he was in and he bit through the bag, so I took a real quick pick.


----------

